# Durable XC gloves - recommendations please



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Can you guys recommend a glove for general XC use, something with minimal padding and is fairly breathable? I like to maintain a good feel of my grip/bar, and I live in a tropical country. It has to be something that can withstand monthly throws into the washer/dryer without blowing up in 3-6 months 

I'm considering the Fox Incline as it's readily available, but am not sure about durability. Any other brands/models similar to the Incline that I can consider? My other options include Dakine's Ventilator and Covert, SixSixOne's Comp/Raji/401, and the Louis Garneau X-Vent.

More suggestions are welcome.

TIA for any input.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FWIW , Mechanix brand gloves .


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sometimes they just don't last, there's not much you can do. $35-40 gloves are rediculous. The dirt-bike store sells the same gloves for cheaper. MX bike grips are the same size as our mountain bikes, so the gloves have the same general construction and features.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

r1Gel said:


> Can you guys recommend a glove for general XC use, something with minimal padding and is fairly breathable? I like to maintain a good feel of my grip/bar, and I live in a tropical country. It has to be something that can withstand monthly throws into the washer/dryer without blowing up in 3-6 months
> 
> More suggestions are welcome.
> 
> TIA for any input.


i've been using inclines for the last few years for the same reasons - very minimal and highly breathable. i wash mine every month if not more often and have not had a problem with durability. i do have several pairs and i normally rotate between two pairs at a time. the two pairs i'm on now have been in service for close to a year. i have a pair that is over two years old that other than being worn is still intact.


----------



## Vmax911 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been using a single pair of Inclines for about a year now and have had no problems with durability.


----------



## Wiggles (Jun 8, 2009)

Inclines here also for the later half of this year. Still going strong.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I like these http://www.sugoi.com/can/eng/Products/Bike/Men/Accessories/Details/1491-91551U-RS-Full-Glove

and these http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40566&menuItemId=9569&eid=5095

The Raji gloves don't fit me and I don't think they're anywhere near the quality of the above gloves.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have Axo gloves, and I can barely tell I have them on. They are basically Mechanics gloves, but a cooler design and cheaper also.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> I have Axo gloves, and I can barely tell I have them on. They are basically Mechanics gloves, but a cooler design and cheaper also.


+1

I used to ride Mechanix too and they last, but the $10 AXO gloves from Pricepoint are doing quite well that replaced my worn out Mechanix.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> +1
> 
> I used to ride Mechanix too and they last, but the $10 AXO gloves from Pricepoint are doing quite well that replaced my worn out Mechanix.


The Skull or the Cross? I have the Skull but I am sure they are the same.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i have lots of gloves. i like the fox mojave and for full finger a certain pair of pearl izumis with no padding.

had some 661 gloves and thought they were really cheaply made. the dakines you linked look good to me.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I got some of the dakine ventilators for $15 before christmas.. so far I really do like them, quality wise they seem to be on par with my fox's and have a bit of padding.. Although I've washed them 3 times so far, I've only had em about a month so long term hold up.. donno


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

mtnbiker72 said:


> +1
> 
> I used to ride Mechanix too and they last, but the $10 AXO gloves from Pricepoint are doing quite well that replaced my worn out Mechanix.


Those AXOs suck! I got a set last year because I wanted a "hardcore" looking glove to replace my pearl izumi gel palms and I was very disapointed! They have 0 palm padding and fell apart in 3 months! And I went back to my pearl izumi's!!! I still use them today! I just wash the things once a week!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Fox Inclines are cheap and last forever. I've been using the exclusively for several years not in the hot desert S.W. They are surprisingly durable.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^Yep^^*



AZ.MTNS said:


> FWIW , Mechanix brand gloves .


Me too. I usually throw mine away due to the smell vs. wearing out.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> Me too. I usually throw mine away due to the smell vs. wearing out.


Doan chew washum?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You can do that?*



Finch Platte said:


> Doan chew washum?


Yes. But they reach a point of no return. When my daughter's cat starts rolling on top of them, I throw them out.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I like Thor motocross gloves. You can get the pair I have for about $25. I've never had any durability issues, and they're breathable.

http://www.amazon.com/THOR-MX-STATIC-RAVEN-BLACK-GLOVES/dp/B002SCVDFO

These are close to what mine are, since mine are older. Of course, I didn't pay for mine. I found them on the side of the road.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ae111black said:


> They have 0 palm padding...


FWIW that is exactly what many people are looking for. The current trend has moved away from all those gel inserts. Let the suspension/bar/grips take care of comfort and use gloves like this to get a more secure grip and a better feel

My last gloves were Pearl Izumis with gel inserts too, and I was looking to replace them with something very similar with comfy inserts. After trying out a bunch of different gloves I surprised myself by choosing some thin grips with no padding. After getting used to these, padded gloves feel awkward. Its certainly still a personal choice though and I can't foresee gel gloves ever disappearing


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

i really like fox dirtpaws they are like 15 bucks and last a long time and are maddd comfy and form fitting


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

Gloves? What happened to Sock Glove guy?

I've had good luck with cheapie Specialized. They don't seem to stink as much as others do. The ones I have (sorry, don't remember what model) just have padding at the base of the thumb, covering the nerve there. The rest of the palm is just regular leather. They work.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

boomn said:


> FWIW that is exactly what many people are looking for. The current trend has moved away from all those gel inserts. Let the suspension/bar/grips take care of comfort and use gloves like this to get a more secure grip and a better feel


And what I'm looking for :thumbsup: 
My main concerns are grip (my palms get sweaty) and some measure of hand protection.
I ride a rigid SS and get enough cush from my Ourys, carbon fork and aired-down 2.3 Neo-Motos


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

What about Troy Lee? Anyone tried the most recent version of the XC glove, or the Air? Any issues with durability?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> FWIW , Mechanix brand gloves .


I actually like those, but would need to mail order (and thus not be able to fit them) as they are not available locally. Another downside is, it doesn't have a terry cloth thumb (which would be very useful for me).

Thanks.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Couple things...*



r1Gel said:


> I actually like those, but would need to mail order (and thus not be able to fit them) as they are not available locally. Another downside is, it doesn't have a terry cloth thumb (which would be very useful for me).
> 
> Thanks.


Do you have an auto parts store in PI? They don't have to be Mechanix brand. Almost any auto mechanics' gloves will serve the same purpose.

They don't have a terry cloth thumb but I still use the thumb as my snot rag. I'm trying to get ride of the mucus vs. soaking it up. Giving up the terry cloth vs. having the glove fall apart after a month riding was a fine trade off for me.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

DriveByBikeShooting said:


> i really like fox dirtpaws they are like 15 bucks and last a long time and are maddd comfy and form fitting


I like these a lot too. I lose them before I wear them out. Get them at the local motorcycle gear shop. Most of my riding buddies use them too. For $15, you can't beat them.


----------



## JB. (Feb 9, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> What about Troy Lee? Anyone tried the most recent version of the XC glove, or the Air? Any issues with durability?


I've used the Air gloves for some time (one and a half riding season), but I'm not impressed. After the first wash (40 C) the silicone stuff in the plam started peeling, and after a few more washes the plastic on top of the glove came loose too. The fake leather palm is ok to begin with, but after a while it "dries" out and feels hard. Over all the quality is quite below what I'd hope for. I still keep them around as a backup glove, but I will not buy any Troy Lee gloves again.

The best glove I've used is a 661 Comp from some years ago. At first it felt a bit uncomfortable, but after I broke it in it feels really good, and the quality is great.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i just got these for $21, i like em

https://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Au...=Gloves&proNumber=03170&imgName=03170001F.jpg


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> I have Axo gloves, and I can barely tell I have them on. They are basically Mechanics gloves, but a cooler design and cheaper also.


i think i have a set of the same ones. first ride they slid around too much and gave me a huge blister on my palm.

got a set of fox digit ones, and i like them. but they were like $25. makes me sick to spend that much on gloves.

as long as they're tight fitting, i haven't had any problem with any style of moto gloves.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

nauc said:


> i just got these for $21, i like em
> 
> https://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Au...=Gloves&proNumber=03170&imgName=03170001F.jpg


that would be the dirtpaw I was speaking of... best gloves hands can wear


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the Thor AC gloves, very breathable but still tough. I've been using one set on my my dual sport motorcycle for 3 or 4 years and I have some I ride bicycle with too.



quietcornerrider said:


> I like Thor motocross gloves. You can get the pair I have for about $25. I've never had any durability issues, and they're breathable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/THOR-MX-STATIC-RAVEN-BLACK-GLOVES/dp/B002SCVDFO
> 
> These are close to what mine are, since mine are older. Of course, I didn't pay for mine. I found them on the side of the road.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the PI Elite Full Finger Gloves http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=73&product_id=1368056&outlet= They sound like what you are looking for. I live in Texas so it's HOT here and these breathe well and have minimal padding.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a nice pair of gloves at Walmart from the Men's clothing section for about $15 and they are still holding up perfectly. Not good for cold weather though but for warm weather, they have done perfectly.

For 20 - 30 deg's, I use the cold gortex gloves I bought at Bass Pro for when I go hunting. I need to get super cold weather gloves though...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Fox Digits are comfy........

If you want your gloves to last longer, I'd suggest washing them regularly and often. Sweat does more damage to gloves than a laundry cycle.


----------

